# Fan Drive Dual Controls?



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

I hope I'm not dredging up an old question already answered elsewhere but I didn't come across such with a search of this board so I'm going to go ahead and ask.

Have any of you guys had any experience with setting up a boat with dual controls for the fan drive? I'm just starting the process of building my boat and would very much like to be able to control the fan from the main console as well as from the bow.

Is that possible? Anyone seen it done? :001_huh:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think anybody on this site runs a fan setup Your best bet would be to try 
Bow fishing country.com 
A lot of fan boats on that site


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Now THEY are LOUD!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Now honda needs to make a fan....


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

if i had to listen to that crap, i'd stay at home.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you think the sound of a generator upsets the landowners, wait till they hear that at 1 am.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Magnolia Outdoors Guy said:


> I hope I'm not dredging up an old question already answered elsewhere but I didn't come across such with a search of this board so I'm going to go ahead and ask.
> 
> Have any of you guys had any experience with setting up a boat with dual controls for the fan drive? I'm just starting the process of building my boat and would very much like to be able to control the fan from the main console as well as from the bow.
> 
> Is that possible? Anyone seen it done? :001_huh:


I doubt your still here, but if you are. Use electric servos to control the motor.Then you could add as many as you want.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I believe they are not legal along our coast (Ala). You may want to check your State regs.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Now honda needs to make a fan....


It would still be loud!


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

drifterfisher said:


> I doubt your still here, but if you are. Use electric servos to control the motor.Then you could add as many as you want.


Boat is in the driveway ready to be rigged out. I like the servos idea. Thanks!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I would use teleflex baystar hydraulic steering and teleflex controls hooked thru a D'S unit for duals.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I would use teleflex baystar hydraulic steering and teleflex controls hooked thru a D'S unit for duals.


----------

